# ISO help cooking a WHOLE GOAT.



## bigrhino2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I want to cook a goat in a la caja china.  I need to know what temp to cook it to.  I also want to marinate it.  What is a really good marinade for a whole goat?

If you don't know what a la caja china is here is a link La Caja China Box Pig Roasting Grills Whole Pig Roasting Grills Pig Cooker Grills


----------

